# Electrical problems Elddis 270 autocruise



## Kayu2 (May 10, 2010)

Hi! Got my motorhome last week. Some little problem. When I toggle to switch to car battery, I am not able to get the lights on. It was working fine two days ago. When I toggle to leisure battery, it is fine. What is the problem? 

Also when I hook it up to mains, I can get power to the socket but not to any of the lights or the fridge. What am I doing wrong? Please advice.

Thanks

Jit


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

You should be able to get the lights to work when on the leisure battery, as would all of the 12 volt circuits, not sure whether it should work off the engine battery? And when on hook-up you should be able to use the same circuits, and the leisure battery should be charging from the mains power. I'll let an expert come back with further suggestions :roll:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

The interior lights are unlikely to work off the engine battery as they are normally disconnected when the van is in motion.

Same applies to the leisure battery when the ignition is on as far as I am aware.

Peter


----------



## axonsprout (May 15, 2010)

Just a thought but when I was looking over my circuit board today I noticed the MCB had either tripped or had been turned off for the lights/fridge/charger. It could be that simple. If it has tripped though and trips again when swithed back on it may be worth getting a sparky to look at the fault. Ralph


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Jit,

I can't help with the problem but I think your new motorhome is an Eldis 270 *Autoquest*, not *Autocruise*.

hth, it may save confusion in the future.

Harvey


----------



## Kayu2 (May 10, 2010)

Hi Harvey

You are right...  It is an autoquest. Managed to fix the electrical problem  

Thanks for all the goodwill!!!!!

Regards

Jit


----------



## Kayu2 (May 10, 2010)

hi good folks

Thanks for the advice. Got it sorted. Lets just say that the fault is the result of not having a good knowledge of the workings of the lady. lol

RThanks again

Jit


----------

